# Q7 22" and lowered



## D1ckey (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's my Baby...Running 22" Custom offset and Nothelle lowering. Have also just ordered the Nothelle kit although will leave the front off.


----------



## DirtyDog(Irl) (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Q7 22" and lowered (D1ckey)*

Lookin good, the drop changes the look imo, i like it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Q7 22" and lowered (DirtyDog(Irl))*

looks excellent.
actually, i would pain the mirrors, in the audi chrome, the same on the S series.
it would look awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v12 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Q7 22" and lowered (hayyan)*

looks good think there are better wheels for this car though


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Q7 22" and lowered (D1ckey)*

you say custom lowering







is it springs that Nothelle sales or did that just create some for u








looks good with the drop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by CLN EURO at 4:59 PM 9-26-2007_


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Q7 22" and lowered (CLN EURO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLN EURO* »_you say custom lowering







is it springs that Nothelle sales or did that just create some for u








looks good with the drop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by CLN EURO at 4:59 PM 9-26-2007_


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Q7 22" and lowered (CLN EURO)*

He said custom offset on the wheels.


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Q7 22" and lowered (SpoolinFSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoolinFSI* »_He said custom offset on the wheels.









Running 22" Custom offset and Nothelle lowering.
well smart *** If you look at this... he might be talking about both...


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Q7 22" and lowered (CLN EURO)*

bling bling nice set up enjoy her


----------



## aggie88 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Q7 22" and lowered (DirtyDog(Irl))*

Looks sweet, I just put on some 22s on my Q ship too. The ride is great. Not any more harsh than the 18s. But there is a distinct noise that bothers me. What kind of tires are you using and do you notice any noise issues? I am using Hankook Ventus RH06 which has great reviews on the web.


----------



## D1ckey (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Q7 22" and lowered (D1ckey)*

These wheels have now been removed, I have some 24" going on this month...pictures will be on as soon as possible.....I opted out of the Nothelle kit as I decided I was,nt that much different from the S-line.


----------



## goliath777 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Q7 22" and lowered (D1ckey)*

Nice car. Just bought one and im trying to research wheel sizes, lowering, etc. Did you put your 24s on yet? How far did you lower the car and how much did it cost?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 22" and lowered (goliath777)*

I've know Fog City has the S-line RS4-style wheels in 22s. Anyone have pics of their cars on those? I love this, though I'm really curious about the OEMplus look.


----------



## goliath777 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Q7 22" and lowered (D1ckey)*

Is your front License plate grill a special grill for the european plate or is it the standard grill? Have you ever had police issues with that plate?
thanks


----------



## iq7 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Q7 22" and lowered (goliath777)*

thank you lord for giving me the power to find this site








very nice q7 .... where can i get those headlights? or any audi assesories guys?


----------



## D1ckey (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Q7 22" and lowered (goliath777)*

The front grill and plate are European std...although this is a UK vehicle and our front plates are larger than most..
The lowering module is an ABT item and fitted by myself.


----------

